# Ficus sp. ID



## Marinarawr

Hello! I was wondering if any of you lovely plant people had an ID on this epiphytic ficus species:










Thanks!


----------



## hexentanz

Any of the places I have purchased this from call it Ficus sp. panama


----------



## roxrgneiss

hexentanz said:


> Any of the places I have purchased this from call it Ficus sp. panama


Yep, it's usually just called Ficus sp. "Panama", Panamanian Ficus, or something along those lines. I've never seen a species name for it. 

It would be cool to finally have the name of that plant though!

Mike


----------



## Marinarawr

roxrgneiss said:


> Yep, it's usually just called Ficus sp. "Panama", Panamanian Ficus, or something along those lines. I've never seen a species name for it.
> 
> It would be cool to finally have the name of that plant though!
> 
> Mike


My thoughts exactly Mike!  I love this little cutting you sent me and it would ease my curiosity to know . I've done several "ficus panama", "panamanian ficus", and "ficus epiphyte" searches (among other related terms) and I haven't found any species names or any other info.


----------



## Devanny

I love that plant, i had a small cutting but it died on me.


----------

